# Kettenschloß Ja oder Nein???



## Sebastian G (19. August 2008)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal von euch wissen wie ihr eure Ketten verschließt.

Nehmt ihr ein Kettenschloß oder vernietet ihr eure Ketten richtig??? Selber vernieten ist ja so eine sache aber Kettenschlößer sollen ja auch nicht so gut sein.

Danke im voraus für eure Antworten

MFG


----------



## mr.mütze (19. August 2008)

nein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrese993 (19. August 2008)

hatte noch nie ein Problem mit einer Kette, die ich selber vernietet hatte...

Ich hatte allerdings auch noch kein Problem mit meinem SRAM Powerlink, bin allerdings auch kein Trialer


----------



## maxton (19. August 2008)

Hi Sebastian,
ich fahre seit drei Jahren mit Kettenschloss Sram Powerlink mit HG 93 Kette ohne Probs.
Kette lässt sich so zum reinigen schnell abnehmen, leg sie dann auf ein Brett zum ölen,
lasse das Öl in die Glieder laufen zieh noch mal durch `nen Lappen und häng sie wieder ein.
So hab ich nicht so viel gebatze auf den Kettenblättern und dem Ritzelpack.

MfG Maxton


----------



## mr.mütze (20. August 2008)

hmm das sram power link hielt bei mir ne ganze minute und das 3 mal.


----------



## iller_tiller (20. August 2008)

mein power link hält an meinem cc bike seit ca 9000 km. das kettenschloss an meinem grünen damenrad hat ca 20 Jahre gehalten und ist dann verbogen (glücklicherweise nicht komplett gerissen).

am trial wurde mir bis jetzt davon abgeraten obwohl ich mir schwer vorstellen kann, das die weniger außhalten als nen zerwurschtelter niet.


----------



## Trialstriker (20. August 2008)

ich fahre seit ein paar jahren trial und vorher auch schon viel bmx und mtb gefahren jedesmal hatte ich ein kettenschloß in der kette und mir is noch nich ein kettenschloßgerissen. jedesmal nur die anderen glieder und wenn ein großes glied gerissen is wurde das durch ein weiteres kettenschloß ersetzt.
ich kann nur sagen die dinger halten ohne ende

achso am mtb und bmx (mit dem ich angefangen habe trial zu fahren ca 1 jahrlang hatte ich ein no-name-schloß drin gehabt und das hat gehalten)
am trial is ne kmc koolchain und diese kette kriegtman sowieso nich kaputt


----------



## hst_trialer (20. August 2008)

meiner einer hat notgedrungen 2 kettenschlösser drin, da die neue kette noch nicht da ist. bisher hälts super (schon 2monate)


----------



## Scr4t (20. August 2008)

fahre schon seit dem ich triale die:
KMC Kool Chain - schmal  mit Kettenschloss

und noch nie hat das Kettenschloss versagt!

Wichtig: Kette je nach beanspruchung oft wechseln!


----------



## Bike Lane (29. August 2008)

kauf dir einfach einen rohloff chain checker oder wie der heißt, dann kannst du jedes mal bevor du fahren gehst das kettenschloss überprüfen. sollte es sich nicht arg gedehnt haben, wird es auch halten. insofern ist das auch ganz gut, weil du den rest der kette nicht überprüfen musst, denn wenn sie reißt, reißt sie am kettenschloss. grundsätzlich würde ich dir aber vom kettenschloss eher abraten, da es einfach nicht 100% richtig sitzt. es entwickelt mit der zeit recht viel spiel.

ich fahr eine shimano xt 8 fach kette. die ist sehr leicht, hält sehr viel aus und du kannst sie mit dem beigelegten nietstift sicher vernieten. für mich die beste alternative.


----------



## Levelboss (29. August 2008)

Ich hab in 12 Jahren schon die eine oder andere Kette zerrissen, aber noch nie am Kettenschloss, somit ist die Aussage, dass es immer am Schloss reisst eher fragwürdig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (29. August 2008)

Schon seit Jahren mit Kettenschloss (Sram), habe auch immer eins dabei falls mal die Kette reißt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. August 2008)

Habe da komplett gegenteilige Erfahrungen machen mÃ¼ssen, Felix.
In 2 Jahren rissen meine Kolchains 2x am Kettenschloss, die Kette selbst hingegen habe ich nie zum ReiÃen gebracht, wobei ich sie ja auch nur jeweils 3 Monate fahre.


----------



## trialelmi (30. August 2008)

ich niete grundsätzlich alle ketten mit dem rohloff revolver zu. das ist das optimalste was es gibt meiner meinung.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. September 2008)

Also mit dem SRAM Kettenschloss hatte ich schon öfter Probleme. Daraufhin hab ich mir nen Rohloff Revolver zugelegt und danach wars kein Prob mehr. Allerdings fahre ich seit neustem die KoolChain mit Kettenschloss. 
Mal sehen...


----------



## Eisbein (1. September 2008)

ich kann felix meinung bestätigen. Keine ahnung was ihr mit euren kettenschlössern anstellt, bei mir läufts.


----------



## sHub3Rt (13. September 2008)

war heute auf ner halde unterwegs, und auf einmal machtz SPROING und mein kettenschloss (sram) hatz zerlegt.... geile sache, 6 kilometer fußmarsch nach hause, in klickies 

werd mir aber wieder eines kaufen in der hoffnung, dass das nur ein ausrutscher war. ist zum reinigen echt super, und hätte ich nen ersatz dabei gehabt hätte ich sofort weiter radeln können. daher kauf ich getz gleich noch ein oder zwei auf reserve  hoffentlich kosten die nich so viel^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (13. September 2008)

Hab letzte Woche die Cool Chain am Schloss durchgetreten. kann nicht sagen wo und wie genau es gerissen ist, weil ich es nicht mehr finden konnte.
Ist schon die 2te Cool Chain die mir gerissen ist. Die erste ist nicht am Schloss gerissen, sondern mittendrin!
Kann jedem nur empfehlen die Kette *mindestens* einmal im Jahr zu ersetzen!!!


----------



## isah (13. September 2008)

Eher 4x öfter. Jede Jahreszeit 'ne neue Kette, wenn man den Winter durchfährt...

martin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. September 2008)

Wobei ich das alle 3 Monate mache. Auf altersschwache Ketten kann ich beim tÃ¤glichen Fahren gerne verzichten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. September 2008)

Teil 1. bog sich in der Mitte durch.
Teil 2.  riss an einem Bolzen-Loch
Teil 3. habe ich in keinem der FÃ¤lle wiederfinden kÃ¶nnen.


Das Spiel im Laufe meiner Trialzeit ca. 3 mal.


----------



## el comandante (14. September 2008)

Das ist kein SRAM Kettenschloß. Ich kenns Nicht!

Bei Verwendung muß Teil 3 mit der geschlossenen Seite in Zugrichtung montiert sein - 
sonst fliegts beim ersten kräftigen Antritt in die Botanik  !


----------



## Hot Carrot (14. September 2008)

el comandante schrieb:


> Das ist kein SRAM Kettenschloß. Ich kenns Nicht!
> 
> Bei Verwendung muß Teil 3 mit der geschlossenen Seite in Zugrichtung montiert sein -
> sonst fliegts beim ersten kräftigen Antritt in die Botanik  !





Dieses Kettenschloß gehört an einer gewöhnlichen Singel Nabe bzw an einer Nabenschaltung.


----------



## Hot Carrot (14. September 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Teil 1. bog sich in der Mitte durch.
> Teil 2.  riss an einem Bolzen-Loch
> Teil 3. habe ich in keinem der FÃ¤lle wiederfinden kÃ¶nnen.
> 
> ...



Und hier bitte die Einbaurichtung (Fahrtrichtung) vom Sicherungsplint beachten. 

Falschrum ein gesetzt kann es zum Verlust der Sicherung fÃ¼hren.


----------



## mr.mütze (14. September 2008)

so mal ne bescheidene frage ist das nicht *******gal wie rum die sicherungs klammer dran ist, die hat doch nur die aufgabe das die außenlasche nicht wegfliegt oder?

gruß marcel


----------



## Hot Carrot (14. September 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> so mal ne bescheidene frage ist das nicht *******gal wie rum die sicherungs klammer dran ist, die hat doch nur die aufgabe das die außenlasche nicht wegfliegt oder?
> 
> gruß marcel




Nein, das ist nicht egal. 

Machst du die Öffnung in Fahrtrichtung, und durch ein dummen Zufall kommt der Splint mit der Öffnung gegen ein Bauteil was im Wege ist dann hast du ein Problem.


----------



## mr.mütze (14. September 2008)

aso hmm ok also wenn ein bauteil meines rades an die kette kommen würde, würde ich mir gedanken machen, das da irgend was nicht stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (15. September 2008)

ja aber es ist doch latte ob oder wie ein bauteil an deine kette kommt.
warum nicht einfach ein risiko vermeiden wenn wirklich nur 5 sekunden kostet??

wenn irgendetwas an deinem rad kaputtgeht?? zb der rockring bricht und ein teil davon kommt ans ritzel und bleibt am kettenschloss hängen..... 
sehr unwahrscheinlich aber doch möglich. und wenn du dann nuch in 3 meter höhe irgendwo bist und die kette geht auf ....^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. September 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> und wenn du dann nuch in 3 meter hÃ¶he irgendwo bist und die kette geht auf ....^^



Wir sind hier in deutschland.




Recht hast Du, ist doch nun wirklich kein Aufwand die Klammer umzustecken.


----------



## mr.mütze (15. September 2008)

ich fahre eh ohne kettenschloß


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (19. Oktober 2008)

geht ein sram kettenschloss an ein rohloff kette ( 8 fach )?
DANKE


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Oktober 2008)

das nennt man dann sollbruchstelle


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (19. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> das nennt man dann sollbruchstelle



entschuldige meine deutsch (bin ja hollander  ) : du meinst das geht nicht?


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Oktober 2008)

gehen tut es sicher aber ne rohloff immer ganz vernieten dann hält die auch. hab mit diesen missing link oder wie die heißen keine guten erfahrungen gemacht. leiber ganz vernieten.

gruß marcel


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Oktober 2008)

Niete meine Ketten sonst auch immer. Hatte jetzt bis Samstag die KMC Cool Chain drauf in Breit, und was soll ich sagen? Machte einmal Knack und durch war das Kettenschloss! 
Ich bleib besser bei Kette Nieten


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Oktober 2008)

Ja und jetzt sag doch mal bitte etwas zu deiner Ketten-Kombo Domme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Oktober 2008)

Du meinst doch die Ketten-Mutanten-Kombi? Eastern Halflink + KMC Kette Vereinigt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Oktober 2008)

...und das Ã¤uÃerst fahrbar, ich musste mehrmals hinsehen...


----------



## feltzer (20. Oktober 2008)

mal ne frage?... ist mit der "cool chain" immer diese http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ette/Kette-BMX-KMC-K710-Kool-Chain::3827.html gemeint?


----------



## Sebastian G (20. Oktober 2008)

jop


----------



## Sebastian G (20. Oktober 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Niete meine Ketten sonst auch immer. Hatte jetzt bis Samstag die KMC Cool Chain drauf in Breit, und was soll ich sagen? Machte einmal Knack und durch war das Kettenschloss!
> Ich bleib besser bei Kette Nieten



Wie lange bist du die Kette den schon gefahren??


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Oktober 2008)

Die war höchstens 3 Monate alt, davon stand das Bike aber auch länger rum als es gefahren wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (21. Oktober 2008)

hi, 

habe seit heute auch ein kettenschloss und so wie ich das hier gelesen habe, muss ich die öffnugn der klemmeung nach hinten drehen, sehe ich das richtig?

sorry erstes kettenschloss meines lebens.

gruß siggi


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Oktober 2008)

lass es auch das letzte sein und mache die ganz zu!! ohne schloß


----------



## siggi19 (21. Oktober 2008)

alles klar, bestelle nächste woche so oder so wieder beim jan, also ein halbies glied muss her.

aber solange sollte das ding doch halten oder?

gruß siggi


----------



## Sebastian G (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja so lange wird das Schloss sich halten, aber um das halbe kettenglied würde ich mir dann an deiner stelle sorgen machen.

MFG


----------



## siggi19 (22. Oktober 2008)

wieso das denn?


----------



## ecols (22. Oktober 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> habe seit heute auch ein kettenschloss und so wie ich das hier gelesen habe, muss ich die öffnugn der klemmeung nach hinten drehen, sehe ich das richtig?
> 
> ...



Das Kettenschloss ist immer so zu montieren dass der Pfeil der Kettenbewegung IN die Klammer zeigt. Das ist meines Erachtens der Grund für die meisten Probleme mit Kettenschlössern.. Ich fahre die seit Jahren und hatte nie Probleme.


----------



## Sebastian G (22. Oktober 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> wieso das denn?



Also bei mir haben Halbe Kettenglieder oder halflink Ketten nie wirklich lange gehalten (ein und einen halben Monat)

MFG


----------



## siggi19 (22. Oktober 2008)

mmh das ist komisch.

naja aber irgendwie muss ich meine kette ja ma richtig spannen oder?
die schlabbert derzeit nur so rum

gruß siggi


----------

